# Zippo Pipe Lighter or ?



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey fellow pipe puffers...

I am looking to spend anywhere between $15-$60 (max) for a pipe lighter.

I have been using matches...love them, but I never seem to keep them around, so I am considering purchasing a pipe lighter.

Who here uses a Zippo Pipe Lighter? 

Do you recommend a Zippo for $15-$25, depending on style...or do you have a better suggestion as to what kind of pipe lighter to get?

I know that Zippo's do not have an attached/included tamper. I think I would like to have this tool in the pipe lighter, so I can carry one "thing" in my pocket. I am not set on getting a Zippo, but I do like the nostalgic aspect of a Zippo...but what is more important?

I have looked at several others, including two models from Xikar. I like that both Zippo and Xikar carry a lifetime warranty; I have several Xikar pieces and their customer service is out of this world; and I am not familiar with Zippo's warranty and in how it works.

The problem I am facing is that I am having a hard time committing to buying a $50 Xikar when there may be something "equivalent" or even better...? I am not sure why I am facing this, as I own many cigar torch and flame lighters, even one that cost just over $150. 

So, I welcome any and all thoughts...please!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I havnt used one, but there is a Zippo insert from Thunderbird that falls within your price range. It has a flame the exits the side rather than the top and uses butane instead of lighter fluid... I may be adding one to my next TAD order.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a zippo pipe lighter and I like it. But, it can be a bit tricky to use, and the naptha fuel isn't odorless like butane. I'm glad I have it, but I don't always use it. Zippo is known for good customer service. I love the ones at Iwan Ries like this one:
Iwan Ries Friendly Pipe Ad 1959 Zippo | Chicago's Pipe, Cigar & Tobacco Store | Iwan Ries & Co.

Quite frankly, Xikar lighters are a bargain. They are (in my own experience and by what I've heard) well built, and I've never heard anything bad about their customer service. I have a Xikar torch lighter that has worked flawlessly for years now, and I really like my Xikar Pipeline.

I'm not sure there is anything cheaper than a Xikar that is equal to one, but these cheap butane lighters are refillable and pretty reliable:
Imco 77 | Chicago's Pipe, Cigar & Tobacco Store | Iwan Ries & Co.


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

Over the years I've tried just about every pipe lighter made.

I highly recommend the Xikar Resource (check out the price at Milan Tobacconists - no affiliation). It's been very reliable & has the attached tools. Also has a nice heft to it - feels really solid. The only drawback I've noticed is a relatively small fuel tank, otherwise it's terrific.

I also have a basic Zippo pipe lighter & it's great too. Even with the newer fuel, though, I always let it burn for 8 or 10 seconds to remove any possible taste before putting flame to tobacco. The Zippo is relatively windproof & is best if you smoke your pipe outside.

The best overall lighter, IMHO, is the Old Boy - but that's out of your price range.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

I like the IMCO G77R quite a bit and think it's the best bang for the buck in pipe lighters. Good fuel capacity, easily adjustable flame height via the wheel on the bottom (no more messing with tiny screwdriver's), visible fuel level via the clear plastic flame adjustment wheel, two position tension adjustment for the flint and spare flint holder. It's also lightweight and pretty much lights every time. My favorite feature is the ability to easily and quickly adjust flame height as the fuel level declines or the tobacco in the bowl gets lower. 

They also have a good warranty.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I use the Colibri Connaught II (or however you spell it) lighter. Has a built in tamper with a little pick / scoop on the other end. I really like the thing. After 2 months of daily use it is still lighting on the first click.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I use a Zippo with a Thunderbird insert everyday, love it.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

I use my Zippo Pipe Lighter every time I smoke outside. I don't really notice any kind of taste.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

If you can stretch to 72-85 dollars you can get a nice Corona pipe lighter that you will enjoy for a lifetime. I love my Corona Roller pipe lighter. Many nice Corona's here:

http://www.pipesandcigars.com/imcorona.html

Cup O Joes Coffee Cigars & Pipe Tobacco Pipe


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you...each of you for your advice/posts. I am still on the fence as of right now..._maybe_...

Last night after posting this thread, I realized that I have this flame lighter:

This is a Tiger Flame Lighter; except mine has the Hoyo de Monterrey logo on it and it was a _freebie_ from buying a box of HdM's awhile back. I love this lighter, however as I am a bit _picky_ (OCD)..._this has a cigar logo on it!_ I think this will make a good "Man Cave" lighter.

I like the fact that the Zippo is "flame proof"...from reading some of your comments. But, I believe it is too close (in style) to the Zippo.

With that said, I am leaning towards the Xikar Pipeline.










I know Xikar products...love their customer service...but I would like to hear from any of you...why would I _not_ want this lighter...if for any reason? I am leaning towards this one as I would like to have a tamper w/in the lighter.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> If you can stretch to 72-85 dollars you can get a nice Corona pipe lighter that you will enjoy for a lifetime. I love my Corona Roller pipe lighter. Many nice Corona's here:
> 
> IM Corona
> 
> Cup O Joes Coffee Cigars & Pipe Tobacco Pipe


Thank you John...I will check them out...


----------



## Shadowtek (Aug 24, 2011)

I use a zippo pipe lighter, let the fuel burn for a few seconds or wood matches. Never had any taste problems that I noticed. It actually takes me longer to get a nice even smoke started in my pipe with a torch lighter.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Love my Xikar Pipeline. Two disadvantages, though: first, no built in tools (if that is important to you), and second, no wind resistance, so if you're outside it wil go out easily when windy.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Shadowtek said:


> I use a zippo pipe lighter, let the fuel burn for a few seconds or wood matches. Never had any taste problems that I noticed. It actually takes me longer to get a nice even smoke started in my pipe with a torch lighter.


Thanks.._and I see that you are new to Puff_...welcome!



ChronoB said:


> Love my Xikar Pipeline. Two disadvantages, though: first, no built in tools (if that is important to you), and second, no wind resistance, so if you're outside it wil go out easily when windy.


I see that they have a removable tamper...are we talking about the same lighter? Maybe I am missing something! The wind will be an issue for "this" lighter, as it will be my "carry in my pocket" lighter for everyday, inside and outside use...Hmmmmmm...


----------



## Shadowtek (Aug 24, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Thanks.._and I see that you are new to Puff_...welcome!


Thanks glad to be here!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

quo155 said:


> This is a Tiger Flame Lighter; except mine has the Hoyo de Monterrey logo on it and it was a _freebie_ from buying a box of HdM's awhile back.


I'm mostly a pipe smoker and know very little about cigars, but TJ sent me an Excalibur as I gift and I really enjoyed it. I've been enjoying one or so a week since then. Sounds like a cool little ligther.



quo155 said:


> Thank you John...I will check them out...


Some of us who have Corona lighters really like them. I only mentioned them because I received one as a gift last fall and I was seriously impressed with the feel and quality. It has performed flawlessly ever since. I had hesitated to get a Corona and had been smoking for a couple of years using mostly matches before my wife gave my the lighter. After having one to use for almost a year now, I wouldn't want to go back. I find having a nice lighter to light your pipe with really enhances the experience, at least for me. I also don't miss the piles of burnt matches in the astrays.

Anyway, all of the suggested lighters in this thread wills serve you well I am sure. And as stated, I'd highly recommend any pipe smoker get a good lighter.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry, I meant to say it didn't have fold out tools.


----------



## Citationjeff (Jun 14, 2009)

I bought the Xikar Scribe as my first pipe lighter. It has the soft flame and works great but doesn't have any tools.

Jeff


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 to the Vector Thunderbird.

If you have a zippo case you like, you can buy just the insert. Or else you can buy the whole lighter. I've got the brushed chrome.

To be brutally honest, I've never used anything else except bics and matches, so I don't have anything to compare it to. But I'm very pleased with it, I'm thinking of buying a second one, and I don't feel any burning desire to try anything else, for what that's worth.

I bought mine from Walker Briar. Great guy to do business with.

Vector Lighters


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Given those two choices I like the ease of the Xikar for the electronic lighting and on board tools as well as the in store replacement policy and butane over lighter fluid. Design wise, I love the zippos.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Ben.Reilly said:


> I use my Zippo Pipe Lighter every time I smoke outside. I don't really notice any kind of taste.


Likewise. I'll probably get the Vector insert anyway just to have it.

I've never noticed the fabled Zippo contamination on cigar or pipe, and I'm extremely susceptible to psychosomatic...ness.


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm really likin the Xikar Pipeline....


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Guys...I am still at a loss here...I CAN NOT MAKE UP MY MIND!

This is crazy, you'd think I was buying a new home...and I just did that a month ago...this is HARDER!


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

Another inexpensive pipe lighter to throw into the mix is the Fujima Arrow Soft Flame Pipe Lighter. I bought one a few months ago & for $14.95 it's terrific.
Worth your consideration.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

BigG said:


> Another inexpensive pipe lighter to throw into the mix is the Fujima Arrow Soft Flame Pipe Lighter. I bought one a few months ago & for $14.95 it's terrific.
> Worth your consideration.


Thank you Glen...I will check it out!!!


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

After smoking a pipe for 50 years I have Zippos, Thunderbirds, Ronsons, Bics and many more but the best pipe lighter I have ever found is:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Stan41 said:


> After smoking a pipe for 50 years I have Zippos, Thunderbirds, Ronsons, Bics and many more but the best pipe lighter I have ever found is:


Love it! That's what I use now..._but I know that I want a lighter_...

I am starting to lean, again... towards the Xikar Pipeline...:frusty:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Stan41 said:


> After smoking a pipe for 50 years I have Zippos, Thunderbirds, Ronsons, Bics and many more but the best pipe lighter I have ever found is:


You know....that's an EXCELLENT point, actually. I've got around a dozen boxes of matches that I've gotten for free from various online orders of cigars and stuff, and decided to light up my pipe with them yesterday. I was surprised at how much I liked it. I felt like I had much more fine control over where the flame went than I do with a butane lighter. Relights as I smoked the pipe down were a snap, as I could hold the tip of the match and point the burning end of the match down into the pipe. Wind would be the only downside.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

OK, for around $15...I am looking at the Fujima Voyage Soft Flame Pipe Lighter

DESCRIPTION:
The Fujima Voyage features a single-action ignition system and a classic pipe lighter design. Includes refill valve, flame adjustment knob and an aerator/tamper tool.










*I think I like it...does anyone have this?*


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I really liked the Thunderbird concept. Unfortunately I have 2 in for repair (one mine and one I bought for my father) at the moment, on both of them the flint tube broke free from the lighter body and came completely out. I can't really comment on the CS yet, but 0 for 2 is going to keep me from reccomending them.


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

gahdzila said:


> You know....that's an EXCELLENT point, actually. I've got around a dozen boxes of matches that I've gotten for free from various online orders of cigars and stuff, and decided to light up my pipe with them yesterday. I was surprised at how much I liked it. I felt like I had much more fine control over where the flame went than I do with a butane lighter. Relights as I smoked the pipe down were a snap, as I could hold the tip of the match and point the burning end of the match down into the pipe. Wind would be the only downside.


Seriously, I do prefer the paper matches to any other light. They have a small flame that doesn't scorch the pipe rim, or your finger, the small flame is easily directed where you want it. I used to get them free all the time, but nobody gives them out around here any more so I buy them by the box at the grocery store.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

OK guys..._thank you for your patience with me_...a stubborn (as smelvis calls me!) guy that picks everything to death.

I like XIKAR's warranty..._and I love their products_...so I went to searching and decided to get the XIKAR Resource Pipe Lighter.










_On XIKAR's website:_

*585BK - XIKAR Black Resource Lighter - $49.99*

Pipe Smokers - Never be stuck without the necessary pipe smoking tools again. The new XIKAR Pipe Lighter comes equipped with everything you need neatly tucked away in the body of the lighter. From the top of the bowl to the bottom you have a stainless steel tamper, poker and knife ready and at your disposal. The durable lighter ignites with a simple pull-back ignition to reveal an angled candle flame.










*Now, more details to come later...on price!!! (I'm waiting on something...)*

:whoo:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

$0.88 at Winco. That comes to a whopping $0.001 per light.










p


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> $0.88 at Winco. That comes to a whopping $0.001 per light.


Nothing works better than a big kitchen match. :tu


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

quo155 said:


> OK guys..._thank you for your patience with me_...a stubborn (as smelvis calls me!) guy that picks everything to death.
> 
> I like XIKAR's warranty..._and I love their products_...so I went to searching and decided to get the XIKAR Resource Pipe Lighter.
> 
> ...


OK...matches are GREAT...and I too love to use them...but I wanted a lighter w/tools for the pocket! I just pulled the trigger on this got me one for a steal (IMHO) for $30, shipped!!!

Now...for the wait!!!

*Again, thanks to everyone for your help and suggestions!!!*


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm in the Match crowd for the most part. But there are times that a trusty BIC helps.

I also have one of those drop in butane (Torch) Zippo replacement things, that I use for cigars. I did notice they make one for pipes as well. I loved carrying my Zippo's when smoking cigs. So I already had a few laying around waiting for another use. So I am all for the drop in refillable things.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

WOW! :target:

I ended up not pulling the trigger on my new pipe lighter until Saturday afternoon...Saturday, it was in CA...today in TX and in my hands! That's fast shipping...especially for free shipping! And, the odd thing is that it was sent USPS FIRST CLASS...but I'm not complaining!

So, it didn't happen unless there are pics...here you go!

(Oh, again, thank you all for your help and suggestions as I tacked the "what pipe lighter to buy" issue!)


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like a nice lighter. Enjoy!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I am more of a match kind of guy, just feels right.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

canadianpiper said:


> I am more of a match kind of guy, just feels right.


I think my main reluctance to spring for a nice lighter is that I don't need one. I do use a bic occasionally, say lighting a cob full of PA, and it works just fine; I don't have to worry about losing it or breaking it or refilling it or replacing flints.

I do think that lighter is very cool, though! :tu I've got a load of stuff I don't really need and enjoy anyhow! :lol:


----------

